# "Mirrors",starring Kiefer Sutherland



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This film is being touted as "the horror event of the summer".There is a trailer for the film online now,at the official site for the movie.Release date for this is August 15.
More info and restricted trailer ( this is an R rated film ) at the following link.

http://www.mirrorsmovie.com/main.html


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I will have to check the link out at home - I need a horror movie that will not just make me roll my eyes!


----------

